# PubMed- IBS in 2010: Advances in pathophysiology, diagnosis and treatment.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*IBS in 2010: Advances in pathophysiology, diagnosis and treatment.*

Nat Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2011 Feb;8(2):76-8

Authors: Ford AC, Talley NJ

PMID: 21293507 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

